
IoT: Is it the Future? - medemi68
For quite a while now, i&#x27;ve been thinking about the future of technology, and the internet. It seems like each day the internet is growing at an ever expanding rate. More and more devices are being connected to the internet, and more and more people are gaining access to these devices.<p>I feel like IoT (the internet of things) is the next big step for technology, and for internet connected devices. The internet of things is the idea that every single device, including ordinary objects, can become internet-connected devices. Beyond that, I believe the internet of things improves upon already existing devices. There is a great analogy that I use (I didn&#x27;t come up with it XD):<p>The vending machine automatically notifies the company that there are no drinks left.<p>See the internet of things also includes the fact that these internet connected devices become connected to other devices. I believe that this could improve our forms of communication, but it could also allow for devices to become completely autonomous.<p>I&#x27;m just curious to see your opinion about IoT. Feel free to talk about security, privacy, etc.
======
azdle
Yes it will be the future and you'll know it's really here when we all stop
talking about it.

Machines notifying their owners or service providers that they are
empty/full/broken is really one of the most basic IoT ideas. The thing that
will really make it take off is going to be something that we haven't thought
of or currently thing is impossible.

The biggest issue that still needs to be overcome is the security. Sure, you
can get it to be as secure as anything else today using traditional (D)TLS and
certs, but some of these devices are have a (shelf) life of over 10 years.
What happens to all the devices on the shelf (or just not turned on) if your
CA was diginotar? Either you keep your now insecure cert so that devices can
still connect to download the new cert or you just remove it and force
everyone to do a firmware update manually. Do you really expect your grandma
to update the firmware on their smoke detector? If you just leave it, how long
do you support it?

All that assumes that you're okay with the wide variety of privacy issues that
come with having all this data streamed from your house (or business or
whatever) up into someone else's servers. I think another thing that is going
to be important is a "local iot", none of your data is able to leave a small
box inside your house except for small bits of things that actually need to,
like notifications or alert states. But, again, how do you solve the security
in this, especially if you want compatibility between different manufactures?

------
dreamdu5t
Yes and no.

\- Increasingly computerized and automated devices are the future, but they
won't necessarily be part of the Web or even the Internet.

\- IoT is typically thought of as a consumer trend, but it will largely
consist of business process automation - not connecting toasters to iphones.

Internet security and trust are so fundamentally broken that the vending
machine will notify the company automatically, but it will do so using a
propriety network or SaaS, not by communicating using standard open APIs on
the web.

The majority of devices aren't consumer devices. There are very few consumer
things to be part of an Internet, yet every industry typically employs many
machines and devices working together as part of a larger process. The only
devices I even use in apartment are my fridge and stove. Everybody is looking
at all the consumer possibilities with IoT but its really a B2B phenomenon.

------
moocow01
Id guess largely overhyped but something that will continue to happen where it
actually makes sense.

Id bet there will be 2 buckets that things fall into ...

1) Added connectivity that makes the core functionality better (ex. thermostat
that can forecast the temperature for the next 2 hours to improve AC costs)

2) Connectivity that is tacked on as a gimmick that doesn't actually improve
what the thing is made for in the first place (ex. microwave that texts you
when its done)

In the long term I think only category 1 will remain in the IoT world. From my
consumer perspective most things around my house fall into bucket #2 - All I
want is for that thing to do what its meant to do best which usually doesn't
involve being able to talk to anything.

------
damian2000
There is a battle for control of the hub (server) - the thing that all of the
connected IoT devices in your home talk to. This involves the hub hardware and
also the software and protocol used to communicate with the IoT devices.

[http://www.cnet.com/news/smart-hubs/](http://www.cnet.com/news/smart-hubs/)

[http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/5/7497811/samsung-
smartthings...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/5/7497811/samsung-smartthings-
hub-subscription-ces-2015)

[http://www.eweek.com/pc-hardware/dell-sees-pcs-as-hub-of-
iot...](http://www.eweek.com/pc-hardware/dell-sees-pcs-as-hub-of-iot.html)

------
matttheatheist
The future of communications: www.evolutionarynetworks.com

